

Blogs Falling in an Empty Forest  - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/07/fashion/07blogs.html?_r=1

======
brown9-2
In other news: most diaries abandoned after just a few entries too.

~~~
nostrademons
Most message-board comments abando

~~~
mahmud
_sigh_ , slashdot humor, long time not see.

------
johnnybgoode
Blogs suck! Stay with us, the Gray Lady. You're safe here. We know what
matters.

------
madair
Another day, another negative blogging story in the NYT.

~~~
il
It's not negative, it's accurate. Most blogs (and startups) fail to generate a
lot of traffic and get abandoned, that's just a fact.

~~~
johnnybgoode
_It's not negative, it's accurate._

You know, it could be both.

~~~
TomOfTTB
It could be but I don't think it is. If anything it disproves the most common
anti-blog slur, namely that blogs are full of amateurs with no talent. In
truth blogs are like any other form of media. Those who are good rise to the
top, those who aren't fall to the bottom and give up.

------
CalmQuiet
I don't know where that article appeared in the _newsprint_ version of
NYTimes. But the url (nytimes.com/2009/06/07/fashion/07blogs.html) suggests
the "Fashion" section. Hence: a lightweight piece that does not go deeply into
either the Business or Media aspects of blogging.

Note also, since the discussion tends to slide to blog-vs-newspaper: _This
reader_ is _not_ pleased that following the link to the NYT article takes me
through a jeweler's ad page. "All the news that's fit..." ...and a lot of
UNfit attempts to sustain profitability.

